# Almost in my own backyard.



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

What a haul!!!!!!!!!! Good for you, Mark. Lots of nice project in the making for a year from now!!


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Hey Jim,

My attic stays at 110 plus all summer long. I wonder if that will speed up the drying time?


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for taking us along with you to the Mill. 
The only place that is more pleasingly fragrant than my shop when milling lumber, is the Mill.

My son's Father-In-Law has a Wood-Mizer. Watching them milling lumber is like watching someone opening presents. From a log with a very drab looking exterior, comes some beautiful grain patterns and you are there, 1st in line to choose as the slabs are removed to expose the next offering.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Len


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Thanks Mark!

Your pictures describe exactly what I would have felt.

I wish it was closer to me so I could grab a bunch


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Beautiful wood… Nice Haul!!


----------

